# Hoping for an Unassisted Home Birth in Nova Scotia



## MomentousZoe

So I'd love to have an unassisted birth at home, but I know that home birth (accompanied by a midwife) is illegal at the moment in NS. What I am wondering, is whether it's legal to have an *unattended* home birth ;) lol it's so ridiculous that that law even exists  So, has anyone in NS had a planned UC? Thanks!


----------



## Sam Pearson

I'm not 100% certain but my understanding is that there are no laws about where a woman can birth at all and therefor it is legal for you to birth at home or anywhere else (friends home, hotel, etc.) without any professional attendants. There are only laws about medical professionals attending births in a professional capacity. If you stay home and freebirth unless you advertise that fact who will know?...and how could anybody stop you? Especially if you don't tell people when you are labouring. My advice is to keep it to yourself and please yourself without interference. I hope you have a wonderful birthing.


----------



## DianaB

As far as I'm aware it's not illegal. This site says there are 6 practicing midwives and has contact information. :flower: https://www.canadianmidwives.org/province/Nova-Scotia.html?prov=8


----------



## june2013

I'm in NS too! Do you have a midwife right now? We are with one of the IWK midwifes and she said that while home births aren't legal in NS at the moment they are working on it (as they have just hired two more midwifes) so that by the time I am due (in June) it may be legal. Even if it does become legal I think we will still stick with the hospital birth but maybe if you talk with a midwife they can give you more information about having a home birth.


----------



## UmmKat

I just found this post today and I am wondering how did it go? My first birth was at home in 2010 with the midwife program and was very successful. I am now due with my second in October and I am with the program again, but I am moving outside the district for a home birth (too far from the hospital). I refuse to go to the hospital unless there is a problem, so I guess I will be planning for an unassisted home birth as well :) I would like to know where is the proof that unassisted home births are 'illegal'. I mean, really, it is absurd. I can see how the midwifes are legally not allowed due to regulations, but we as mothers are not regulated. 

Anyhow, I hope to hear from you as I am hoping to get some more inspiration.

Peace and blessings,
Kat


----------



## BunnyN

As far as I know basic international human rights laws don't allow for it to be illegal in any state or country to give birth at home but it can be illegal for any one to attend a HB in a medical capacity.


----------

